# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Белорусские предприятия оштрафовали за использование пиратского софта

## Labs

За установку на корпоративные компьютеры и использование нелицензионного программного обеспечения к ответственности были привлечены витебские предприятия УП «ОСТ-Станкопром» и ОАО «Ника». Каждое из них было оштрафовано 


ОВД Октябрьского района г. Витебска в ходе проверки офиса УП «Ост-Станкопром» − предприятия по ремонту и модернизации металлообрабатывающего оборудования − обнаружили несколько корпоративных компьютеров с нелицензионным программным обеспечением (далее - ПО). Аналогичный случай произошел на ОАО «Ника», компании, занимающейся оптовой торговлей продуктами питания. В ходе проверки ОБЭП Железнодорожного района г. Витебска в офисе организации также выявили ПК с установленным ПО Microsoft Office без надлежащих лицензий. В отношении обоих предприятий были составлены административные протоколы за нарушение авторских прав компании Microsoft по ч. 3 статьи 9.21 КоАП. Дела были переданы в суд, который признал ответчиков виновными и назначил наказание в виде штрафа. 


Несмотря на то, что государственные органы регулярно проводят мониторинг предприятий на предмет использования нелицензионного софта и привлекают нарушителей к административной ответственности, уровень пиратства в Беларуси по-прежнему остается высоким. По результатам исследований ассоциации BSA, представляющей интересы крупнейших мировых разработчиков ПО, 85% софта, установленного на компьютерах Беларуси, является нелицензионным. В соседних странах этот уровень ниже: в России он составляет 64%, в Латвии – 49%, в Литве – 51%, в Польше – 48%, в Эстонии – 42%.


Использование нелицензионных программных продуктов на личных и рабочих компьютерах является серьезным административным правонарушением, ответственность за которое предусмотрена статьей 9.21 КоАП. Оно влечет наложение штрафа и конфискацию в пользу государства компьютерного оборудования с нелицензионным ПО. В дальнейшем изъятое нелицензионное ПО подлежит уничтожению. В особых случаях, например, когда нелицензионное ПО способствует получению дохода в крупном размере (более, чем 500 базовых величин), юридическое лицо привлекают к уголовной ответственности по ч. 2 статьи 201 УК. Уголовная ответственность для должностных лиц предусмотрена за повторное правонарушение в виде установки и использования нелегального программного софта, что может повлечь также ограничение свободы на срок до пяти лет, или лишением свободы на тот же срок, согласно ч. 3 статьи 201 УК. 


«Тесная взаимосвязь между нелицензионным ПО и вредоносными программами подтверждена исследованием компании BSA, результаты которого указывают на наличие высокой прямой корреляции (r=0,79) между уровнем использования нелицензионного ПО и уровнем распространения вредоносных программ. Использование неподлинного софта не только влечет за собой административную ответственность, но и становится причиной утечки важных корпоративных данных. Предприятия, которые устанавливают на рабочие компьютеры пиратское ПО, нередко становятся жертвами киберпреступлений. Экономия на установке лицензионного ПО – кажущаяся видимость: гораздо больше средств компания потратит на восстановление взломанной системы и выплату штрафов за административное правонарушение», - говорит Дмитрий Береснев, директор по кибербезопасности и управлению программными активами Microsoft.


Разработчики программного обеспечения уделяют большое внимание стратегии борьбы с пиратством. Так, руководителям предприятий предлагают специальные программные продукты и решения, которые позволяют отслеживать установку ПО на рабочих компьютерах сотрудников и своевременно выявлять использование контрафактного софта, таким образом защищая компании от юридических и финансовых рисков.

----------

